
Ex-employee offers insider take on Facebook's culture - thedoctor
http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/06/26/12421718-ex-employee-offers-insider-take-on-facebooks-culture
======
rsanchez1
Sounds like brogrammers would feel at home at Facebook.

The Judgebook app sounds creepy.

~~~
MalphasWats
I was going to say "that's pretty much how Facebook started out, as a website
to rate female college students". Then I realised I got that from The Social
Network, which is a film, and probably not entirely accurate.

Certainly believable though.

